# americans and xbox live



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

now im not making a sweeping generalisation here as i have been in games with some great guys from America, but i would say the majority of them ( live players) are plums.seeing as i work nights my sleeping patterns can be erratic at best and (like now) and i jump on the old 360 to play a bit of COD4, and talk about ******s :wall: they talk **** when they win and moan like **** about being spawn camped and glitched when they get beat, and then if all else fails blame the speed of our European connections for lag :lol:

now im not saying that Europe or the UK is without idiots, but there country's LIVE community (as vast as it is) just seems full of tools.you would think they have a god given right to win every game and low betide ANYONE who gets a kill or a win in lol.add to that there the most racist,homophobic and generally whining nation i have had the displeasure to play against.or is it just me ? :lol: i will take a group of foreign speaking europeans over and American team any day of the week.RANT OVER 

anyway,anyone care to sign a petition for separate European and American servers ? :lol:


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i don't include Canadians in that rant by the way lol JUST AMERICANS :lol:


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

silverback said:


> i don't include Canadians in that rant by the way lol JUST AMERICANS :lol:


No offense taken. I just found it funny. This is one of Canada's most popular tv specials:


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, and for reference, here's a map of Canada.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

allowing the Irish to vote :lol:


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

Unfortunently, as an American, I have to agree that there are a lot of morons on xbox live that are American. For some reason, many feel like they have to be right 100% of the time, even when they know they're wrong. But it only seems to be a few people per server out of quite a few, it's just they're the only ones speaking. That or the stupid 10 year olds singing or something. 
Sometimes I gotta say I'm ashamed America has these loud, obnoxious people. But then I realize you have Jeremy Clarkson so it's evened out.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

removed as it was unnecessary and not in-line with my original topic


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

old but very true lol.contains bad language.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it just down to the fact that there are 10 american players for every 1 brit and so the idiots are easier to notice, i have played against some pretty dumb obnoxtious people from the UK/Great Britain many times


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

thethinamerican said:


> America has these loud, obnoxious people. But then I realize you have Jeremy Clarkson so it's evened out.


:lol:


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the most hilarious vid!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes as with most countries you do get some prats on there, America has its fair share!

What I have also found recently is that Europeans absolutely hate the Brits!

Having the union jack over your car in GRID is just asking for every spanish/frenchman to ram you off the road in glee!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Not much better on the PS3 unfortunately, dont get me wrong I've got quite a few US guys as friends because they're cool to fight against and take it as a laugh like it should be, then again I've been against just a many PITA's from the UK including W*****s that insist on playing really loud music when they've got their headset on 
Made a point of totally nailling the last guy that did that 

John


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Yes as with most countries you do get some prats on there, America has its fair share!
> 
> What I have also found recently is that Europeans absolutely hate the Brits!
> 
> Having the union jack over your car in GRID is just asking for every spanish/frenchman to ram you off the road in glee!


same on cod 4. as playing hardcore team deathmatch with some french lads. soon as they realised i was english they just shot me everytime i spawned. i didnt quit though, i just shot them back.  they must have been cheesed of cos infinity ward didnt include a "wave the white flag" perk. yeh some americans can be a PITA but so can some of the little scrotes over here. i was in a team of lads from alabama the other day and they where an absolute riot. i couldnt shoot straight for laughing.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah the french are worse imo :lol:

the americans just seen to be 11 year old who scream and sing


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

You get it on PS3 network aswell, most annoying though are the French, they'll have a non-stop conversation the whole time

Most annoying ive ever come across though was a young scouse lad, he just would not shut up!!!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

When I was playing COD4 I reported a few of them for the racist comments they were making. I'm not offended by much but it was just out and out KKK stuff these pond life were coming with. Nobody was safe unless they were white (unless they were Jewish and they got the abuse too).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

swordjo said:


> When I was playing COD4 I reported a few of them for the racist comments they were making. I'm not offended by much but it was just out and out KKK stuff these pond life were coming with. Nobody was safe unless they were white (unless they were Jewish and they got the abuse too).


we had a game and this poor mexican lad just got abuse for the whole game,really nasty stuff.i wouldn't think that backwards **** kickers in Alabama had that good of an internet connection ? i had to laugh about a guy asking me (an american) why every english person says "for **** sake" in EVERY game lol :lol: no defending that,i must say it atleast three times a game.i had no explanation for the fella.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: i think i might be guilty of saying that too :lol:

and the C word, they dont like that :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Never played on an xbox but Ive played americans on pc Halo online.Theyre hilarious when you kill them.somehow your mother ALWAYS gets mentioned.Gets tiring after a while.Thought about teaming up with a few once too.thought better of it though as Id probably end up involved in a "friendly fire" incident.


----------

